# CraftRobo Pro... (Again...)



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

I know it's all been said before more than likely, but I would sure appreciate some information if you can help.

I have looked at a lot of the plotters/cutters out there that that I feel are 'for me', and I always come back to *CraftRobo Pro*...
It's the size I need, at least for now, in a year or two, I'll possible need something else.

Anyway, what I am wondering is, who's the best place to buy from, I saw where it was maybe "*Sign Warehouse*" or something?
It also had a *5% discount* if we mentioned this forum too I believe.
So, I am ready to buy, and just to make sure I'm not off on something, or all of it, can someone please make me feel better about it?

I plan on buying it tomorrow probably, that is, if that is the right place and the best price.
(I read where someone said here said that it was 'around *$850.00* or so, but I sure didn't see it at that price at any of the places I have been to, and I have been to a lot... heheh)

Thank you for your time!

Randy


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'd get it from (and still might) Specialty Graphics Supply (Graphtec Craft ROBO Pro Vinyl Cutter Plotter + FREE SHIPPING - CE5000-40-CRP), not Sign Warehouse.

We bought our CE5000-60 from Sign Warehouse, but they don't provide much, if any, support, if you need it.

You can get the 5% discount with Specialty Graphics. Look under Preferred Vendors on the left of your screen here, and hit View Offers. Scroll almost all the way down, and there you'll see the link to Specialty Graphics' forum discount code.

BTW, if you get this machine you will NOT be disappointed! We LOVE our Graphtec!


----------



## Print.City (Oct 30, 2007)

The one I was looking at was a refurb. I didnt know that when I post.


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks Chani, 

I was hoping that you might see this, I remember that you talked about this stuff when I read it before.
O.K., then, that's settled, I'll get it at Specialty Graphics, I was thinking that I remember it being something other than Sign Warehouse, so I'm REALLY glad I asked. 

I have no doubt that I'll be happy, I haven't read a bad thing yet about CraftRobo Pro, and if I have, it was usually human error.

Hopefully all will go good for the ordering, if I have problems, I'll be back here to see if I can get it straightened out. heheheh

Thank you, I really appreciate it!
(I'll let y'all know how it all goes too, ordering and my first cut)

Randy 



Chani said:


> I'd get it from (and still might) Specialty Graphics Supply (Graphtec Craft ROBO Pro Vinyl Cutter Plotter + FREE SHIPPING - CE5000-40-CRP), not Sign Warehouse.
> We bought our CE5000-60 from Sign Warehouse, but they don't provide much, if any, support, if you need it.
> You can get the 5% discount with Specialty Graphics. Look under Preferred Vendors on the left of your screen here, and hit View Offers. Scroll almost all the way down, and there you'll see the link to Specialty Graphics' forum discount code.
> BTW, if you get this machine you will NOT be disappointed! We LOVE our Graphtec!


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

Nick,

I wouldn't be afraid of a refurbished one at all, I'm sure they go through it and check it out really well, and you probably got a good price, and still have the same warranty.
Thanks for answering, and I hope that we both have good luck on 'em! heheheh

Randy





Print.City said:


> The one I was looking at was a refurb. I didnt know that when I post.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

recrisp said:


> Thanks Chani,
> 
> I was hoping that you might see this, I remember that you talked about this stuff when I read it before.
> O.K., then, that's settled, I'll get it at Specialty Graphics, I was thinking that I remember it being something other than Sign Warehouse, so I'm REALLY glad I asked.
> ...


Cool! 

Don't forget that they also offer a 10% discount on supplies for 30 days after you order, too! 

BTW, I WOULD suggest getting a second blade holder for 60 degree blades, tho. It's another $125 (from Sign Warehouse...Specialty doesn't carry it), but it's WELL worth it if you change blades often.

Good luck!


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

Chani said:


> Cool!
> Don't forget that they also offer a 10% discount on supplies for 30 days after you order, too!
> BTW, I WOULD suggest getting a second blade holder for 60 degree blades, tho. It's another $125 (from Sign Warehouse...Specialty doesn't carry it), but it's WELL worth it if you change blades often.
> Good luck!


Chani,

I am going to order more stuff, I can just feel it... heheh So I 'magine that 10% deal will come in handy, thanks for the reminder. 

I did order just what I thought I'd need to get started, I didn't want to order like I REALLY wanted to, everything that I wanted, not needed. heheh
(My wife would kill me)
I wanted to get a second blade, but, I knew that there were things that I would find out, and I don't know the advantage, or, the disadvantages of any of the blades, so I held off buying more than one.
I hadn't heard of the 60 degree blade until you mentioned it though...

I saw that Specialty had 'another' blade, but I'll look at SW first to see what they have, it's slowly sinking in, all of this looking around is making my head spin. heheh

I just got what came with the Pro, plus a roll of masking vinyl, and a roll of black auto vinyl, and some of the adhesive remover, and that's about it.

ANY advice at all from anyone (for a poor boy) about ANY of this stuff (What I might need, or don't need) will be definitely appreciated, I went ahead and made the buy 'cause I knew that it was a good machine, it's right up my alley.

Thanks Chani for taking the time to help! 

Randy


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

You're welcome.  You'll be VERY happy with this machine. 

You will need a 60 degree blade if you want to cut things like reflective vinyl and certain opaque transfer papers (IronAll for darks, for example).

Buy your blades from Specialty Graphics. Get the "Clean Cut" blades, not the ones for the Craft Robo.

If you do get another holder, you'll have to buy it from Sign Warehouse or somewhere else. Specialty doesn't carry those right now. 

Let us know in this thread how everything turns out!


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

Chani said:


> You're welcome.  You'll be VERY happy with this machine.
> You will need a 60 degree blade if you want to cut things like reflective vinyl and certain opaque transfer papers (IronAll for darks, for example).
> Buy your blades from Specialty Graphics. Get the "Clean Cut" blades, not the ones for the Craft Robo.
> If you do get another holder, you'll have to buy it from Sign Warehouse or somewhere else. Specialty doesn't carry those right now.
> Let us know in this thread how everything turns out!


Thanks again Chani,

I only plan on cutting photographic paper and 'normal' vinyl right now, so in my learning phase I should be O.K., at least inside the 30 day discount... heheheh
(I am going to check into the blade like you mentioned though, there's so much to learn that isn't that obvious at first)

Thanks for the tip on the blades, I am saving that information and placing it in my related topics folder.
Thanks to you I am not going to (hopefully) do too bad on my first purchase. 

Randy


----------



## Print.City (Oct 30, 2007)

recrisp said:


> Nick,
> 
> I wouldn't be afraid of a refurbished one at all, I'm sure they go through it and check it out really well, and you probably got a good price, and still have the same warranty.
> Thanks for answering, and I hope that we both have good luck on 'em! heheheh
> ...


Yeah I think im gonna save myself acouple of hundred & get myself the refurbished model. Im on a budget.


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

Print.City said:


> Yeah I think im gonna save myself acouple of hundred & get myself the refurbished model. Im on a budget.



I haven't seen any refurbished ones, but I really didn't think of it until you brought it up. 
Hopefully you find one.

I know I am already anxious to get mine, hopefully I get it before the week-end! 

Randy


----------



## ppalmernc (Nov 4, 2007)

Excuse me for jumping in. Are you guys talking about the 15" Robo or the 8" Robo?
I didn't know it even existed until seeing your posts. I was about to get the Copam for about $650 plus shipping. 
Copam got good reviews but it would be nice to be able to contour cut things so I can do full color magnets, mugs, anything dye sub, etc.
My main thing is t shirts. Do you use it primarily for t-shirts?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yup, it's the 15" CR Pro. 

I believe it can cut any material up to 19" wide (so some t-shirt vinyl is out, because it's 20" wide...).

But yes, it will also contour cut transfers. 

I'd still suggest anyone get the 24" CE5000-60, but if you don't want to spend that much, the CR Pro is an excellent alternative! My main reason for suggesting the CE5000-60 is because of the sizes of materials that you can cut, but if you don't plan on cutting 24" or 30" sign vinyl for now you'll do well with the CR Pro.


----------



## Crier Lady (Sep 4, 2007)

I just purchased the Craft Robo Pro and am in the process of setting it up. I purchased from Specialty Graphics and received the 5% discount and free shipping. The total cost was $902. Specialty Graphics was wonderful during the ordering process and I received the machine in 3 days.
Does anyone have any suggestions for someone who has never used a cutter before, before I start? I have the machine plugged in, installed the software and operating system, etc. Have not installed the blade or anything else. I'm getting a little nervous - as I usually am with any new piece of equipment. Thanks!


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi! You're going to LOVE your new cutter! 

What sort of advice are you looking for?

Thankfully my Fiance is experienced with plotters (he currently works as a vinyl guy at a large sign company), so I had him to show me how to operate it when we first got it. But, boy, can I tell you that I was nervous! I'd only ever seen a cutter once before in my life, and I'd never even seen one run!

Go ahead and install your blade into the holder making sure that you only have about the thickness of a credit card of the blade sticking out of the holder.

All I can really say is take things SLOW at first. Make sure your media (vinyl, transfer, etc) is loaded straight, tripple check all of your settings before you cut, adn let it rip! If you've never seen one run before you'll be absolutley amazed!

One thing I would suggest before you do cut, tho, is read all of the PDF files that were installed on your computer when you installed the software. They will be in your Start menu under CE5000, Graphtec Cutting Plotter Driver, and Cutting Master 2. Nearly everything you need will be in those files.

BTW, if you get an error the first time you try to cut saying something like HPGL or GPGL, I can help you with that. We had that problem when we first tried our plotter.

Good luck!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey, if you bought the new ce5000-40 it takes 19" material and cuts allmost 15", and the contour cut you can't beat that machine!!

R.


----------



## Crier Lady (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks! I'll probably be asking questions. I have printed out the manual (for some reason I still like manuals in paper format). I'll start there, and just follow directions - this also is hard for me, I'm used to trial and error, but I don't think that will work this time. I'll try putting in the blades, etc. on Sunday when I'm off work. Thanks for all the help, you guys are wonderful!


----------



## dmoneyhustla (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello again Chani. I just left you a reply in another post. I am definitely going to go home and read all of the .PDF's in an effort to learn to use my Craft Robo Pro.

If that doesn't work, I almost want to fly out to Minnesota and pay you and your fianceé to show me one-on-one how to contour cut.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I replied in that other thread.  You won't like the answer, but it's cheaper than flying out here for one-on-one training.


----------

